# Schumann's Kinderszenen played on modelled Steinway B



## Gibraltar (May 14, 2019)

A superb recording of Schumann's Kinderszenen performed by the talented young French pianist Merwan Mazloum.
This recording was made on a modelled Steinway B piano.
Enjoy!

7. Träumerei (Dreaming)






5. Glückes genug (Happy Enough)





13. Der Dichter spricht (The Poet Speaks)





The complete recording of the work can be listened to on the Piano Talents Series YouTube channel:


----------

